# Mid Career in Singapore



## Namrata615 (May 3, 2015)

Hello,
I am Namrata from India.I had earlier visited Singapore and liked the place very much.I have 15 years of teaching experience and I am really passionate about teaching?I have my own tuition centre in India.But,now I would like to explore new avenues.I am more interested in training the younger generation.

I am planning to find a tutor's job in Singapore?Is it possible?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As a foreigner, you cannot get a work visa for freelance or part-time work (which most tuition centres require). You can only do this if you work in full time employment (unlikely in this industry) or if you manage to start your own business (even more unlikely, unless you have millions to invest and a convincing business plan). In addition, do you have an educational university degree (recognised by MoE)? - Without this you better forget the idea altogether!


----------



## Namrata615 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks beppi, I do have an educational university degree (recognised by MoE).Is it possible to offer my services as a Tutor in any tuition centre , I mean full time employment.My bonding with students is strong and all my student's performance have tremendously increased,in fact I have the ability to read their mind.If any tutor centre offers me full time employment,I can assure that,I will be one of the valuable assets to them.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Namrata615 said:


> Thanks beppi, I do have an educational university degree (recognised by MoE).Is it possible to offer my services as a Tutor in any tuition centre , I mean full time employment.My bonding with students is strong and all my student's performance have tremendously increased,in fact I have the ability to read their mind.If any tutor centre offers me full time employment,I can assure that,I will be one of the valuable assets to them.


How good is your mandarin ?


----------



## Namrata615 (May 3, 2015)

Hello Simonsays,
I am fluent in spoken and written English,but Mandarin,I am totally blank.Though I am highly interested in learning Mandarin,I may learn, once I get a good job opportunity.Knowledge of Mandarin language will be beneficial because then it will be more easy for me to mould the younger generation and children.It will also assist me to create good Singapore Citizens.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe you should start teaching in an Indian International School, from there on, you can continue your journey


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Namrata615 said:


> Hello Simonsays,
> I am fluent in spoken and written English,but Mandarin,I am totally blank.Though I am highly interested in learning Mandarin,I may learn, once I get a good job opportunity.Knowledge of Mandarin language will be beneficial because then it will be more easy for me to mould the younger generation and children.It will also assist me to create good Singapore Citizens.


Not to pour cold water on your dreams, but, Chinese is not an easy language to grasp, and the older you are, the difficult it gets

Don't get me wrong, the general way things happen is, if a Caucasian speaks Broken Chinese, he is generally forgiven, but if an Asian (i.e. any Asian) speaks broken Chinese, it is taken personally as mocking

If you are not sure, you can possibly try to watch some online Chinese classes

back to teaching, the majority of the population is Chinese and Mandarin is a extremely important pre-requisite, for being even considered for pre-school, Kindergarten etc. 

The non-Mandarin speaking roles are pretty much filled up by Filipinos, who are vaunted for their English

As for your dream to Create Good Citizens, well, it's noble of you, really


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As I said above, most tuition agencies do not hire teachers full-time, but only as freelancers. This reduces their risk (of having to pay somebody even when there's no classes to be held).
But if you find a tuition centre that offers you a full-time position, you can in principle get a work visa for that job (there are some other bureaucratic hoops to go through, of course).
You should thus contact tuition centres, which you can find through Google.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> As I said above, most tuition agencies do not hire teachers full-time, but only as freelancers. This reduces their risk (of having to pay somebody even when there's no classes to be held).
> But if you find a tuition centre that offers you a full-time position, you can in principle get a work visa for that job (there are some other bureaucratic hoops to go through, of course).
> You should thus contact tuition centres, which you can find through Google.


beppi, Tuition centers pay is high PER HOUR, but working hours are low and as you say, it is pay as you go - which MOM doesn't like. They will only issue passes for fixed basic.

I haven't seen a foreign tutor on a pass, working for a local tuition center

I maybe wrong though !


----------



## Namrata615 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks beppi & simonsays for the information and guidance.


----------

